# SF/Oaksterdam: Purple Kush clones



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 25, 2011)

Which of the San Francisco, Oaksterdam and Berkeley dispensaries *always* have Purple Kush cuttings, if any?  Do Blue Sky and Harborside have them every day, and are there any other dispensaries where I will have a chance to get at least six cuttings on a weekday before they sell out?  

I have given up trying to find PK in So Cal so I must schlep up north (I wish I still lived in The City, for a lot of reasons).  There was one down near the beach that had it for like two days--this was _before_ payday, of course.  :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2011)

I see them at Harborside all the time.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 26, 2011)

Where you live YYZ if you dont mind me asking, im in Orange County, its pretty easy to find here.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 26, 2011)

At the moment, near San Pedro.  The only thing that keeps me from going to Anaheim is that I have no car.  :angrywife:    :doh: (Well, that and the fact that a lot of what is labelled Kush in Hell Lay just reeks of "hybrid".  Those two Bay Area dispensaries get PK from Oaksterdam Nursery.)


----------

